# Roboti >  Riepas

## sasasa

Ir plānots izprintet amēramšādus ritenīšus 90mm diametrā, bet nevaru atrast tiem riepas. Nevajag neko diži specifisku un pilnībā pietiktu ar parastu apaļu gumijas vai silikona gredzenu ap 5mm platu (3-6) . Izmērs nav kritisks un var nedaudz pamainīt uz vienu vai otru pusi. Kādreiz tādi tika izmatoti motoru piedziņai, konstruktoru ritenīšiem, blīvējumiem, bet tagad nemāku neko līdzīgu atrast. Sūtīt no aizjūras sanāk ilgi un diezgan dārgi - atradu par 20eur pāri ar visu sūtīšanu, kas ir krietni par dārgu šī brīža vajadzībai. Varbūt kādam ir idejas kur ko līdzīgu var sameklēt tepat Rīgā?.
.
p.s. varbūt kāds var ieteikt kur izprintēt riteņus?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Par apaļām gumijām vari interesēties hidraulikas vekalos, viņi pārdod tās plašā klāstā. Hansaflex, piemēram, pats tur tādas esmu pircis.

----------


## sasasa

wow , paldies. Izrādās ka maģiskais vārds ir o-ring  :: 
par riteņu printēšanu jautājums aktuāls  nu negribu es maksāt ne 7, ne 10 euro par riteni kā man te pāris kantori piedāvāja

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, nez, 7 vai 10 par riteni nemaz tik daudz neliekas un neba Tev 50 viņus vajag.. Tas tomēr īpatnējs pasūtījuma darbs. Vari interesēties Hackerspace darbnīcā vai iebakstīt JDat, kurš pa turieni ņemas, ja nu palīdz.

----------


## JDat

> wow , paldies. Izrādās ka maģiskais vārds ir o-ring


 O Ring tiešam ir maģisms. Viņa dēl gāžas pat šatli. Challenger 1986...

KAs attiecas uz drukāšanu, tad uzraksti biedram foruma biedram Andrejs. Viņs var gan lāzerēt (nemetāli) gan drukāt gan frēzēt (metāls). Kāreiz priekš Tevis.

----------


## sasasa

> Tas tomēr īpatnējs pasūtījuma darbs. .


 Ar ko viņš īpatnējs? Ieliek gatavu failu un izprintē. 
JDat - tnx.

----------


## JenertAndzins

Ja atrodies Siguldas tuvumā arī varu izdrukāt no PLA. jautājums tiki cik Tev viņus vajag?

----------


## sasasa

Vajag 2. Paldies par piedāvājumu, bet uz Siguldas pusi tuvākā laikā nav nekas ieplānots. Vienu brīdi pat radās doma izgriezt no akrila un vidučus no alumīnija izvirpot, lai ar garantiju ka neplīst pievelkot skrūves.
Neesmu neko no PLA taisījis - cik viņš izturīgs? Vai nav tikpat trausls kā organiskais stikls?

----------


## JenertAndzins

neesmu mēģinājis organisko lauzt. no PLA esmu drukājis gan zobratu, gan riepas, gan līnijsekotju korpusus, problēmas nav bijušas.

----------


## sasasa

Tāds šobrīd izskatās mans pusgatavais mazais draugs, kuram bija vajadzīgi šis riepas. o-ringi ir labi, bet braukšanai TIKAI pa gludu grīdu. Āra uz zāles vai pa grubuļainu asfaltu  tas nespēj nobraukt pat pāris metrus.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xG78F5QgLw

----------


## JenertAndzins

diezgan lieliski!  ::  Būs arī kāds tehniskāks raksts par to kas un kā? Esi mēģinājis likt klāt sensorus un automatizēt braukšanu?

----------


## sasasa

Pagaidām citu sensoru nav kā tikai gyro/accel. Ir doma par automātisku bremzēšanu vai izvairīšanos no šķēršļa.

----------


## sasasa

Vēlreiz atgriežos pie riepu jautājuma. Ja nu kāds kautkur sadzīvē vai darbā ir manījis kādus gumijas gredzenus no mīkstākas gumijas nekā o-ringi, tad padodiet kādu ziņu. Vai varbūt tie paši o-ringi ir dažādas cietības?  Izmērs šobrīd var būt diezgan plašās robežās , D65...90, platums 5....20mm

----------


## Elfs

Nu var mēģināt bērnu rotaļlietu veikalus izstaigāt-kautkādas gumijas varētu kkur noraut.
Vēl varētu derēt vakuumgumija baltā, bet tā jau tāpat deficīts.
Ja atrodās, bet ir par lielu tad var griezt slīpeniski un līmēt,pieslīpēt uz šmirģeļa

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Mīkstāks materiāls par hidraulikas blīvēm ir tādas oranžīgas gumijas no kurām arī taisa o-ringus. Kur lai tādus meklē nezinu, bet redzējis tāda materiāla rinķīšus blīvēšanai esmu piemēram, mikroviļņu antenās gan lai hermetizētu elektroniku, gan savienojumu starp antenu un elektroniku.

----------


## JenertAndzins

uztaisi disku un formiņu, pielej ar 2komponentu silikonu vai kādu citu modelēšanas draņķi, ko parasti var kaut kur pasūtīt vai modelistu veikaliņos meklēt.

----------


## sasasa

> uztaisi disku un formiņu, pielej ar 2komponentu silikonu vai kādu citu modelēšanas draņķi, ko parasti var kaut kur pasūtīt vai modelistu veikaliņos meklēt.


 Doma laba. Vienīgi nav man īsti saprašana kā un no kā to formu taisīt.

----------


## JenertAndzins

es esmu zāģējis kanalizācijas trubu tik biezu, cik vajag. uzliek uz kāda dēļa, apvelk, tur iestiprina disku. trubu nostiprina savā vietā un gatavs. ielej, sagaidi kad sacietē un ņem ārā. es vēl parasti ar kādu smērvielu iesmērēju formu un pamatni, lai vieglāk nāk ārā. 
Vēlāk jau formiņas un diskus drukāju, iznāca precīzāk un glītāk.

----------

